# من قلب مظاهرة الاقباط امام ماسبيرو



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

انا   دلوقتي   في   المظاهرة
واللوء   مجدي   قال
ان   هيشكل   لجنة   للتحقيق   وحلني
وتاني   حاجة   ان   الجيش   هبني   دور   اتنين   تلاتة   اللى   هيلحق      يبنيه  قبل   القيامة
وهنصلي   فيها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مارس 2011)

الرب يرحم


----------



## DODY2010 (6 مارس 2011)

لازم الجيش يطلع بيان بالكلام دا


----------



## BITAR (6 مارس 2011)

*المشير اعلن البناء*
*ونتمنى يصدق*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2011)

ليس المهم بناء الكنيسه ؟
*بل *
كيف هدمت ؟ وهل ستكرر ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 مارس 2011)

نفس ما فعله السادات عند هدم بلدوزرات الحكومة لمبنى خدمات كنيسة العذراء بشبرا الخيمة

ولكن المهم هو محاسبة المخطئ لكى لا يتكرر الخطأ

فليست المشكلة فى تكاليف البناء فقط وإنتهى الأمر

بل إن عدم المحاسبة على الجرائم هو تشجيع لها ولتكرارها

فموجة التخريب تتزايد جداً منذ سكوت طنطاوى على الهجوم الجبان على الأديرة 

فإن كان يحكم فعلاً وليس مجرد صورة وضعوها لإستغلاله

فليحاسب الجيش الإخوانى الجبان على هجومه الحقير على المدنيين بالمدرعات والصواريخ والذخيرة الحية

فإن لم يفعل ، فسنعلم أنه مثل محمد نجيب 1952 ، مجرد طرطور


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

حطوا   تلفزيونين   42 بوصة علشان يورونا شريط الاخبار
ورفضناه والكل بيقول الشعب يزيد بيان رسمي


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

مطالبنا
اعادة   بناء   الكنيسة   بواسطة   الجيش   والصلاة   فيها   قبل   عيد   القيامة
اطلاق   صراح   ابونا   متياس


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

قالولنا   البيان   هيتذاع   حالا   صوت   وصورة


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

الكل   يرفض   ان   المذيعة   هي   اللى   تقول   البيان   وعايزين   قائد   عسكري


----------



## Coptic Adel (6 مارس 2011)

*انا لسه راجع من الاعتصام ونازل تاني بكرة

والبيان ميعتبرش رسمي لانه من مذيع نشرة وليس قائد بالجيش

 وهانفضل معتصمين لحد اما يتنظر في مطالبنا
*​


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

الشعب   يريد   بيان   المشير


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

الناس   بتقول   يا   طنطاوي   ساكت   ليه   انت   معاهم   ولا   ايه


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

يا   جماعة   انا   في   قلب   المظاهرة   دلوقتي   والاقباط   في   المظاهرة   تقدر   بالالاف
وبتقول   بيان   واعتذار   بجد   مش   هذار
بيان   رسمي   من  قائد   عسكري


----------



## sony_33 (6 مارس 2011)

*متابعة
ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

اقوى   رد   فعل   قبطي   بعد   كنيسة   القديسين


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

طلع   مذيع   علشان   يقول   البيان   الرسمي   والاقباط   لم  يسمحوا   له   ان   يقول   البيان


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

القناة   المصرية   بتعيد   البيان   على   لسان   المذيعة   والكل   بيصفر   تعبيرا   على   الرفض


----------



## sony_33 (6 مارس 2011)

ارجو المتابعة سيتم النشر على الفيس بوك


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 مارس 2011)

*

 كتب ريمون فرنسيس

  قام متظاهرون أقباط من المعتصمين أمام مبنى ماسبيرو بقطع الطريق على كوبرى أكتوبر وكوبرى 15 مايو وشارع كورنيش النيل وكافة الشوارع والمنافذ المؤدية إلى مبنى ماسبيرو، وقام بعضهم بالافتراش على الطرق بأجسادهم أمام السيارات المارة لمنعها من المرور، وذلك فى إطار استمرار الاحتجاجات القبطية لليوم الثانى على التوالى أمام ماسبيرو احتجاجا على حرق كنيسة القديسين بقرية صول بمحافظة حلوان.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=364481&SecID=65&IssueID=153*


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

واحد   غريب   حدف   على   البلكونة   اللي   بيتكلم   منها   ابونا   في   مبنى   التلفزيون   كيس   رمل


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

ابونا   صرف   الشعب   اقتناعا   بالمرحلة   اللي   وصلنالها  بس   مقالش   امضو   بسلام   قال   اللي   عايز يمضي   بسلام   يمضي   واللي   عايز   يقعد  يقعد   محدش   هيكلمو


----------



## hany123 (6 مارس 2011)

ربنا موجود ولما نشوف اللي هايحصل


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

خلال   ساعات   قليلة   نجح   الاقباط   في   استخراج   بيان   رسمي   للجيش
على   الالتزام   بمعاقبة   واعدام   الجناة   حسب   ما   قال   اللوء   مجدي   واعادة   بناء   الكنيسة   قبل   عيد   القيامة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> خلال   ساعات   قليلة   نجح   الاقباط   في   استخراج   بيان   رسمي   للجيش
> على   الالتزام   بمعاقبة   واعدام   الجناة   حسب   ما   قال   اللوء   مجدي   واعادة   بناء   الكنيسة   قبل   عيد   القيامة



*يااااااااااااااريت يحصل كده :94:*​


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

الوعود   اللي   اتوعدنا   بها
اطلاق   ابونا   متياس   نصر   خلال   48 ساعة
أعادة بناء الكنيسة قبل عيد القيامة
تعقب الجناة


نصلي 
أهم حاجة ننتظر خلاص الرب
فهو اصدق 
امين وعادل يا رب انك لا تتركنا


----------



## hany123 (6 مارس 2011)

*  لازم نكون ايجابين ومندفنش راسنا في التراب 
اللي هايجيب لنا حقنا اننا نخرج من بيوتنا نطالب بيه 
 وندافع عن ايمانا بكل قوتنا ان شالله كانت اروحنا هي التمن*


----------



## hany123 (6 مارس 2011)

متابعين الاخبار معاك لحظة بلحظة


----------



## govany shenoda (6 مارس 2011)

يارب كمل انت 
احفظ اولادك يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا موجود
شكرا ع المتابعه​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> واحد   غريب   حدف   على   البلكونة   اللي   بيتكلم   منها   ابونا   في   مبنى   التلفزيون   كيس   رمل



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*حكاية أكياس الرمل ديه من وسائل الإسلاميين ، بيعلموها لأولادهم

وياما عانينا منها على منازلنا ، من أولادهم

وفى الآخر يُقال : دول أطفال

فهذا الإسلوب هو من أساليبهم فى التفكير والتنفيذ*


----------



## mina_pato (7 مارس 2011)

*باسم الصليب علينا انا كنت فرحان اوووووووووووى امبارح وانا فى المظاهرة بسبب منظرنا الحضارى والمهذب ولم نسيىء لاحد قط بل طالبنا بحقوقنا بكل ود ومحبة *​


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

نتابع المظاهرة من قلب الاحداث لليوم الثالث على التوالي


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

قانون   موحد   لدور   العبادة


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

الاعلام   معتم   ليه   هي   موامرة   ولا   ايه


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

المحافظ   لازم   يمشي


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

عايزين   حقوقنا


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

يا   طنطاوي   قول   الحق   مظلومين   ولا   لا


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

انباء   عن   وجود   رئيس   الوزراء   في   ماسبيرو   بس   انا   لثه   مشوفتهوش


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

فخور   باني   قبطي   بطالب   بحقي


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

ارفع   راسك   فووووووق   انت   قبطي


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

بيجهزوا   سماعات   علشان   شرف   يتكلم


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

مباشر   من   ماسبيرو


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

واحد   اتنين   رئيس   الوزراء   فين


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

*كتب جمال جرجس 

  قام الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء بزيارة للأقباط المتظاهرين أمام مبنى ماسبيرو، ورفع الأقباط الصلبان وأعلام مصر مرددين "عايزين حقوقنا"، وقال أحد الكهنة إن رئيس الوزراء جاء ليعلن عددا من المطالب التى وافق عليها اليوم عقب أداء اليمين، مضيفاً أننا ننتظر الإعلان عن الموافقة على هذه المطالب التى تقدمنا بها.

المصدر: اليوم السابع

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كتب جمال جرجس
> 
> قام الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء بزيارة للأقباط المتظاهرين أمام مبنى ماسبيرو، ورفع الأقباط الصلبان وأعلام مصر مرددين "عايزين حقوقنا"، وقال أحد الكهنة إن رئيس الوزراء جاء ليعلن عددا من المطالب التى وافق عليها اليوم عقب أداء اليمين، مضيفاً أننا ننتظر الإعلان عن الموافقة على هذه المطالب التى تقدمنا بها.
> 
> ...



*فى انتظار المزيد من التفاصيل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

*الإثنين، 7 مارس 2011 - 16:42

كتبت نورا فخرى

طالب اتحاد شباب الثورة بسرعة الكشف عن الأسباب الحقيقية وراء حادثة كنيسة أطفيح ومحاسبة المتسببين فيها دون تهاون، مطالبا الشعب المصرى بالترابط والتماسك تجاه هذه الأفعال المرفوضة شعبيا والمفتعلة والتى من شأنها عرقلة مسيرة الحرية والكرامة، محذرا من الانسياق وراء أحداث الفتنة الطائفية المفتعلة من أجهزة وأطراف مشبوهة ترغب فى تشويه ثورة شعبنا المصرى العظيم.

كما طالب الاتحاد فى بيان له اليوم، الاثنين، بضمانة لتحقيق المواطنة وأسس الدولة المدنية الحقيقية ونفى الأسباب الموضوعية التى تؤدى إلى مثل هذه الحوادث، مؤكدا أن الجهل والفقر والقمع والتفاوت الطبقى والتمييز الاجتماعى والدينى من شأنها الانتقاص من حقوق المواطنة للمصريين. 

كما أكد اتحاد الشباب على أن استمرار الثورة والنضال الشعبى المصرى هو الكفيل بحل الأزمات الشاملة التى يعانى منها المجتمع موجها شكره إلى القوات المسلحة لتفهمها لتلك الأحداث التى تحاول تشويه ثورة الثورة التى بدأت سلمية وستظل كذلك.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=364929&SecID=65&IssueID=156*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jhP8gACEQ74&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

عشرات   من   الاباء   الكهنة
حاجة   تفرح


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

عايزين   كنيستنا


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

بالروح   بالدم   نفديك   يا   صليب


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

واحد   اتنين   حق   القبطي   فين


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

شرف   قال
مبروك   عليكو   براءة   ابونا   متاوس


----------



## zezza (7 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> شرف   قال
> مبروك   عليكو   براءة   ابونا   متاوس



لو الكلام ده حقيقى ..تبقى حاجة حلوة خالص 
ربنا يتممها بخير و يحافظ على كنيسته وولاده


----------



## السلام-والصدق (7 مارس 2011)

أولا السلام عليكم أرجو أن تتقبلونى كعضو برد واحد

أحب أقول أننى كمسلم لا أفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى وللعلم فقط لما نكن نسمع هذا الهراء الذى تتكلمون به
كنا نعيش فى البرجاس فى السنبلاوين وتعتبر هذاالمنطقة أكبر تجمع للمسيحين فى السنبلاوين
لما نرى فى حياتنا خناقة بين مسلم ومسيحى وإن حدث فكانت أسمها خناقة جيران عادية
فنحن نرى كل يوم الأخ المسلم يقتل أخوه المسلم والعكس صحيح مع المسيحين بسبب رغيف الخبز
ومبارك هو من أوصلنا لهذا.
عشت الأن فى المنصورة وفى المدنية وبالفعل لم أرى أى حادث أو أى مشكلة حقيقية حدثت بين
مسلم ومسيحى,.
إذا ما الذى حدث؟
تريدون الصراحة والصدق,أنتم تقولون أنكم تحبوا الصدق؟لماذا لم نرى شخص واحد منكم
تكلم عن أخوانه المسلمين الأثنين الذين قتلا قبل حرق الكنيسة,أعذرونى أن كان منكم لا يرى أن
المصريين من المسلمين أخوانة,لماذا لم أرى رد واحد عن هذا؟؟؟؟
لا أفهم ماالذى تتكلمون عنه؟مسلم مسيحى مجرد مسميات , والله قلبى يعتصر عندما أرى أى مسلم أو مسيحى يتكلم عن الأخر بسوء

فى النهاية لو كانت هذه مظاهرة فى وقت عادى لخرجت معكم فيها ولكن أنظروا إلى ما تفعلوه ستحطمون كل شئ
بسببكم أنتم فقط ستكون ثورة مضادة وهذا ما يريده أمن الدولة,أشغال الرأى العام بقضية أخرى
وهل نسيتم إنه المسئول الأول عن كنيسة القديسين؟فلماذا لا يكون مسئول عن هذه الحادثة أيضا
خصوصا أنه لم يحدث أى من هذا أثناء الثورة؟
أعذرونى على دخولى على منتداكم ولكن كلميتن أحببت أن أقولهم ولكنى أقولها
أنى والله أحبكم أكثر من أخوتى ولا أخفى عليكم ربما أكثر من نفسى


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

السلام-والصدق قال:


> أولا السلام عليكم أرجو أن تتقبلونى كعضو برد واحد
> 
> أحب أقول أننى كمسلم لا أفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى وللعلم فقط لما نكن نسمع هذا الهراء الذى تتكلمون به
> كنا نعيش فى البرجاس فى السنبلاوين وتعتبر هذاالمنطقة أكبر تجمع للمسيحين فى السنبلاوين
> ...



*عزيزي القتلة من المسلمين ومن أقارب المقتولين .... هذا أولا

ثانيا الولد والبنت مخطأين وواجب عقابهم ..... لكن ما ذنب الكنيسة وما ذنب الناس اللى اتنهبت واتبهدلت

لو كان الرجل اللى البنت زنت معاه كان مسلم .... كانوا حيهدوا الجامع 

وهل زنا المسلمة مع المسلم حلال وزناها مع المسيحي هو اللى حرام

لازم العقول دى تنضف وتشيلوا منها ما وضعه النظام السابق من وساخات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

*هذا ما قاله وائل غنيم على صفحته "كلنا خالد سعيد"

متضامن مع إخواتنا المسيحيين .. هدم كنيسة أطفيح عمل إجرامي .. بلاش الجهلة يفرقوا بيننا .. كلنا ضد التعدي على دور العبادة لأن مفيش دين ولا خلق ولا قيم تسمح بده .. اللي بيعمل كده جاهل ولازم كلنا نقف ضده ولازم يتحاسب على الجريمة اللي ارتكبها

http://www.facebook.com/ElShaheeed#....104265636289976.2684.104224996294040&theater


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

*آلاف الأقباط يقطعون كوبرى أكتوبر أمام ماسبيرو
الإثنين، 7 مارس 2011 - 22:42

كتب جمال جرجس ـ تصوير سامى وهيب وأحمد معروف 

  تظاهر مساء اليوم الآلاف من المسيحيين أمام مبنى ماسبيرو للمطالبة بإقالة محافظى حلوان والمنيا، بسبب كثرة الفتن الطائفية فى حلوان والمنيا، إضافة إلى الإفراج الفورى عن القس المحبوس متاؤس وهبة وعودة الأسر التى تم طردها من قرية أطفيح إجباريا، وتعويضهم، وكذلك القبض على الجناة وتقديمهم إلى المحكمة العسكرية العليا وسرعة البت فى إعادة بناء كنيسة الشهيدين بأطفيح . شارك فى المظاهرة لأول مرة عدد من أقباط المهجر.

ومن جانب آخر وافق رئيس الوزراء خلال زيارته للمتظاهرين على الإفراج عن القس المحبوس.

المصدر: اليوم السابع*


----------



## السلام-والصدق (7 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عزيزي القتلة من المسلمين ومن أقارب المقتولين .... هذا أولا*
> 
> *ثانيا الولد والبنت مخطأين وواجب عقابهم ..... لكن ما ذنب الكنيسة وما ذنب الناس اللى اتنهبت واتبهدلت*
> 
> ...


 
 أشكرك على نظافة قلبك , وشكرا على كلامك بأن عقلى ***
http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE7260DF20110307
المقتولين هم من المسلمين؟يا ربى ألا تعرف حتى هذا؟
أنا لا أقول أنكم لا يجب أن تغضبوا أو لا تقيمو أحتجاجات ما فعله هؤلاء من هدم للكنيسة فهو يدل على شئ من 2 أما إنهم مجانين أو لهم خطة ذكية جدا لسبب؟
ماالحاجة لفعل ذلك ما دور الكنيسة فى ذلك ,لماذا لم يقتلو  أفراد العائلة الأخرى كأقصى درجات من السخط,ثانيا أحب أسئلك سؤال بالنسبة لمن قتلوا من المسلمين أليست الفتاه أبنتهم فالمعروف إن العكس كان يجب أن يحصل كما نعرف كلنا والد الفتاه يقتل والد الفتى وهذا أمر معروف؟ولكن حصل العكس,القصة غريبة وليست مفهومة ولو جلستم مع أنفسكم لوجدتم أنه هناك يد لأمن الدوله وفى النهاية أعتراضى هو على التوقيت حيث ينظر لنا العالم الأن على أننا يد واحدة وشعب واحد عكس الشعوب المحيطة ومستعدين لتمويلنا ولكن ماذا سيحصل الأن؟ألا يكفى أقباط المهجر؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

السلام-والصدق قال:


> أشكرك على نظافة قلبك , وشكرا على كلامك بأن عقلى ***
> http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE7260DF20110307
> المقتولين هم من المسلمين؟يا ربى ألا تعرف حتى هذا؟
> أنا لا أقول أنكم لا يجب أن تغضبوا أو لا تقيمو أحتجاجات ما فعله هؤلاء من هدم للكنيسة فهو يدل على شئ من 2 أما إنهم مجانين أو لهم خطة ذكية جدا لسبب؟
> ماالحاجة لفعل ذلك ما دور الكنيسة فى ذلك ,لماذا لم يقتلو  أفراد العائلة الأخرى كأقصى درجات من السخط,ثانيا أحب أسئلك سؤال بالنسبة لمن قتلوا من المسلمين أليست الفتاه أبنتهم فالمعروف إن العكس كان يجب أن يحصل كما نعرف كلنا والد الفتاه يقتل والد الفتى وهذا أمر معروف؟ولكن حصل العكس,القصة غريبة وليست مفهومة ولو جلستم مع أنفسكم لوجدتم أنه هناك يد لأمن الدوله وفى النهاية أعتراضى هو على التوقيت حيث ينظر لنا العالم الأن على أننا يد واحدة وشعب واحد عكس الشعوب المحيطة ومستعدين لتمويلنا ولكن ماذا سيحصل الأن؟ألا يكفى أقباط المهجر؟



*القصة عرفناها من مصادرها, أقارب الفتاه قتلوا أبوها وابن عمها لأنه هرب البنت ورفض قتلها, أما اسرة الولد فقد حكموا عليهم بترك البلد نهائيا

عايز تصدق فوبيا التدخل الخارجى أوكى عيشها كما تريد.... *


----------



## fredyyy (7 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> *أمر رئيس الوزاراء بالإفراج عن ابونا متياس المسجون ظلما منذ عامين في قضية تزوير وذلك لتهدئة الأقباط أمام ماسبيرو*



 
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا *​ 
*يارب *​ 
*إشتاقت عيوننا لرؤية خلاصك *​ 
*نعم أنت عظيم وتستحق منا كل إكرام *​


----------



## bilseka (8 مارس 2011)

لاول   مرة   اشاهد   مايكل   منير   ونجيب   جبرائيل   مع   الاباء   الكهنة   والرهبان   ومع رئيس   الوزراء
في  مظاهرتنا   بماسبيرو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2011)

هايل بجد 
أنا لازم أروح مظاهرة النهاردة لازم لازم
و أخيرا خرج المارد من القمقم


----------



## bilseka (8 مارس 2011)

احب ان اقول حاجة مهمة
انا عن نفسي نزلت المظاهرات كلها لاسباب معينة واحب ان اوضحها واشوف هل يشترك احد معى فى هذه الاسباب ام لا:-
1- ليس المطلوب الانتقام او اخذ الحق بيد الجيش او غيره  فانا واثق كل الثقة وعندي كل اليقين في ان الله هو الذي سوف يحارب عن شعبه وبيته ومش هيحارب بس وهينصر انتصار ساحق
2- فهدفي من المظاهرة هو التعبير عن الراي والغضب الواقع علينا كاقباط من بعض الاخوة المسلمين الغير معتدليين
3- عدم السماح لهذه القلة بتلويث الوطن وتمزيق نسيجه
4- *اموت انا يا كنيستي ميهميكيش لكن انتي تعيشي ومن غيرك مقدرش اعيش*​


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

فيديوهات من قلب الاحداث
مظاهرات الاقباط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkiNHdx-ung


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

فيديوهات من قلب الاحداث
مظاهرات الاقباط امام ماسبيرو بعد هدم كنيسة صول باطفيح 6مارس 2011 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvNkKLnT8Ps&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

مظاهرات مليونية للاقباط لليوم الثالث على التوالى امام ماسبيرو بعد هدم كنيسة صول باطفيح 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULGtPlYdTbg


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

مظاهرات الاقباط امام ماسبيرو بعد هدم كنيسة صول باطفيح 6مارس 2011 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Coptic4Ever2?feature=mhum#p/a/u/3/jkiNHdx-ung


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

مظاهرات مليونية للاقباط لليوم الثالث على التوالى امام ماسبيرو بعد هدم كنيسة صول باطفيح1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-OnYgrsUE8&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

مظاهرات مليونية للاقباط لليوم الثالث على التوالى امام ماسبيرو بعد هدم كنيسة صول باطفيح1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-OnY...el_video_title


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HvNkKLnT8Ps&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------

